

Android's Final Challenge Winners  - wave
http://code.google.com/android/adc_gallery/index.html#1

======
goodkarma
My favorite of these is "GoCart". I want an Android phone just for this:

"GoCart is your shopping cart on-the-go. Users can scan the barcode of any
product using their phone’s built-in camera. Once scanned, it will search for
all the best prices on the internet and through the inventories of nearby,
local stores."

~~~
comatose_kid
How do they get the inventory of nearby, local stores?

~~~
jcl
I guess one way would be to require the user to type in the price of the
object they're reviewing, to seed the database... although that would only
work well for a community with a lot of Android cell phones.

Now that I think about it, a database telling which products local people are
comparing would be pretty valuable to local stores... They might be willing to
trade pricing data for search data? Or a "featured" listing position?

~~~
schmylan
GoCart gets the local prices from the website itself. Several merchants'
websites have a "check local inventory" feature where you supply the zip code
to get a list of stores. Check out the video at <http://www.biggu.com>

------
josefresco
I'm glad to see The Weather Channel didn't receive any money even though they
were a finalist. I don't think they need it as much as a small developer
bootstrapping their app.

~~~
byrneseyeview
I'd hope that Google, of all companies, is better than that. "You do better
work, but we're looking for someone a little more pathetic" is not going to
get them anywhere.

~~~
davidw
I'm guessing that it would be more a factor of 'bang for your buck'. That
money is going to go a lot farther at a startup than at a company worth
billions of dollars:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landmark_Communications>

Plus, a weather app is kind of obvious, even if well done.

------
aschobel
Some clever ideas in there which shouldn't be too hard to port to iPhone.

1\. Port ADC winning entries to iPhone

2\. ???? (sell on AppStore)

3\. Profit!

The share your whiteboard app looks especially cool.

<http://code.google.com/android/adc_gallery/app.html?id=39>

------
elai
What, that Augmented Reality/Google Maps mashup didn't make it? That was 10x
more impressive than any app there!

~~~
dannyr
You talking about enkin?

I read that they are apparently working for Google now.

[http://androidguys.com/2008/08/26/googles-not-so-secret-
stra...](http://androidguys.com/2008/08/26/googles-not-so-secret-strategy/)

~~~
ph0rque
So the _real_ winner(s) got bought by Google...

------
babul
<http://twitter.com/sacca/statuses/897820817>

A lot of these would make great web apps/sites too.

